# buying a replacement viper winch



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

ok i cannot save the old viper winch,locked up an smells burnt inside the motor.i did have the water resistant 3500 now im looking at the waterproof 3500 replacement for 134 bones,any good remarks? also is there any shipping on that if you buy from moto alliance?i was very impressed on how the first one worked,just didnt last long so thats why im looking at the waterproof one.


----------

